# Hilary Hahn's new CD BACH: Violin and Voice



## Omnimodus (Jan 15, 2010)

I am rediscovering Bach's power of music thanks to Hilary Hahn's new CD: Bach: Violin and Voice. Famous violinist Hilary Hahn had the marvelous idea of recording a Bach's duets and arias that feature outstanding parts for violin. The combination of violin and voice is truly magical. Hahn is joined on this disc by soprano Christine Schäfer and baritone Matthias Goerne, both of whom are distinguished Bach interpreters.

I highly recommend this distinct recording for those with an interest in Bach. If you are not a lover of the baroque era, give this CD a chance, it may change all your ideas about baroque music.

Youtube Clip:


----------

